# Windows avec VirtualBox



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

J'aimerais aussi installer Windows sur mon Mac grâce à VirtualBOx.

Comment faire parce que je bloque toujours sur cet écran bleu Windows pour l'install' donc vous aurez pas un mode d'emploi quelque part ?

Merci


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

pour qu'on puisse savoir ce que tu fais mal il faut que tu précises la version de windows, de VB et comment procèdes tu avant de tomber sur cet écran bleu?

juste une question: tu abandonnes ubuntu?


----------



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> pour qu'on puisse savoir ce que tu fais mal il faut que tu précises la version de windows, de VB et comment procèdes tu avant de tomber sur cet écran bleu?
> 
> juste une question: tu abandonnes ubuntu?



Non, j'abandonne plutôt Windows parce que c'est trop dur.

Tu dois te dire, il veut tout c'ui là ^^ C'est vrai, j'ai Windows et je voulais l'installer mais ça marche pas. C'est XP pro avec SP3 je crois.

Mais c'est pas grave si tu sais pas. Je préfère installer Ubuntu 

++


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Non, j'abandonne plutôt Windows parce que c'est trop dur.
> 
> Tu dois te dire, il veut tout c'ui là ^^ C'est vrai, j'ai Windows et je voulais l'installer mais ça marche pas. C'est XP pro avec SP3 je crois.
> 
> ...



ben de toute maniere je voulais tester 2000 pro avec virtual box donc si sa t'intéresse je te tiens au courant quand je me lance!


----------



## didi64 (21 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ben de toute maniere je voulais tester 2000 pro avec virtual box donc si sa t'intéresse je te tiens au courant quand je me lance!



Oui, je veux bien ! Moi je bloque toujours à l'install'  Quand y a les textes qu'il faut autoriser bah mon clavier marche plus donc je peux pas appuyer sur F8 pour dire "I Agree" ! Donc voilà je suis bloqué.

++


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Oui, je veux bien ! Moi je bloque toujours à l'install'  Quand y a les textes qu'il faut autoriser bah mon clavier marche plus donc je peux pas appuyer sur F8 pour dire "I Agree" ! Donc voilà je suis bloqué.
> 
> ++



ben je suis bloqué exactement au même endroit!
je pense qu'un clavier pc pourrait arranger ça!
il faut juste que j'en trouve un maintenant!


----------



## antro (21 Septembre 2008)

Non... Beaucoup plus simple:
- Dans les Preferences Systeme / Clavier et Souris
- Onglet Clavier
- Cocher la case "Utiliser les touches F1, F2 ...."

Aller dans Virtualbox au moment d'avoir à appuyer sur F8.... Appuyez sur F8... 
Et ô miracle.....


Retourner alors dans les preferences pour décocher l'option.


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Non... Beaucoup plus simple:
> - Dans les Preferences Systeme / Clavier et Souris
> - Onglet Clavier
> - Cocher la case "Utiliser les touches F1, F2 ...."
> ...



roh lala mais on a la un expert de virtual box! merci!


----------



## antro (21 Septembre 2008)

:rateau::rateau::rateau:
J'aurais aimé, mais je galère encore avec quelques bugs:
- Le mode affichage intégré dans le bureau déconne quand on rédemarre la machine dont on avait précédemment sauvegardé l'état
- La gestion de l'USB est completement fantaisiste. Dès fois ça marche, dès fois pas...


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

et bien écoutes je peux pas te répondre puisque le seul autre système que j'utilise c'est ubuntu et il est sur un autre ordi rien que pour lui! virtual box c'est juste comme ça pour m'amuser et windows c'était un délire avec un pot!


----------



## didi64 (22 Septembre 2008)

Merci antro, je vais tester maintenant 

EDIT: Je trouve pas l'onglet clavier dans mes préférences. Peut être la version de VB qui pose problème !


----------



## estcethomas (22 Septembre 2008)

j'ai un problème j'ai éssayé d'installer la màj de virtual box et maintenant plus rien ne marche!
le programme s'ouvre mais dès que je veux lancer une machine virtuel sa charge dans le vent! 
quelqu'un a t'il déjà vue ça ou sait comment résoudre le problème?


----------



## antro (22 Septembre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Merci antro, je vais tester maintenant
> 
> EDIT: Je trouve pas l'onglet clavier dans mes préférences. Peut être la version de VB qui pose problème !



Non, l'onglet Clavier dans les préférences systemes de Mac OS et pas de virtualbox !


----------



## Tarul (23 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> j'ai un problème j'ai éssayé d'installer la màj de virtual box et maintenant plus rien ne marche!
> le programme s'ouvre mais dès que je veux lancer une machine virtuel sa charge dans le vent!
> quelqu'un a t'il déjà vue ça ou sait comment résoudre le problème?




VirtualBox commence juste à se faire connaitre et à être utiliser parmi les membres. Mais puisque c'est une mise à jour, je dirais de désinstaller totalement virtualbox en utilisant le programme de désinstallation si il existe. Si le problème persiste, il y a peut être une solution qui est décrite dans le site officiel.


----------



## didi64 (23 Septembre 2008)

Ok merci antro je test tout de suite


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> VirtualBox commence juste à se faire connaitre et à être utiliser parmi les membres. Mais puisque c'est une mise à jour, je dirais de désinstaller totalement virtualbox en utilisant le programme de désinstallation si il existe. Si le problème persiste, il y a peut être une solution qui est décrite dans le site officiel.



ni l'un...ni l'autre!


----------



## Tarul (23 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ni l'un...ni l'autre!


Dans ce cas, tu peux déclarer le bug sur le site de bug tracking de virtualbox.


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Dans ce cas, tu peux déclarer le bug sur le site de bug tracking de virtualbox.



mais je pense que ça ne vient pas forcement du programme parce que "l'installation a échouée!" bon je fait un screen pour que vous voyez!


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2008)

voila mes screen:

alors celui ci c'est ce que je vois quand je lance virtualbox...et ça reste comme ça pendant...:rateau:

ici

et ça c'est ce que j'ai quand je tente de faire mon install!

ici

donc bon voila personnellement je sais pas ce que veut dire tout ce qu'i y a marqué pourquoi l'install a ratée!:mouais:


----------



## antro (23 Septembre 2008)

T'es allé voir par là ? Ca peut aider.


----------



## estcethomas (23 Septembre 2008)

je sais...j'abuse...mais bon je ne lit pas l'anglais...:casse:
je cherche mais je ne trouve rien...
et si j'éssais un ancienne version?:mouais:


----------



## antro (23 Septembre 2008)

Mon avis : Desinstalle proprement VirtualBox, ensuite petit coup d'Onyx a fond. Et reesaye.


----------



## prof58 (23 Septembre 2008)

Quelqu'un connaît-il un moyen de faire fonctionner les ports USB car je ne parviens pas à y accéder avec mon iMac.
Merci.
Depuis windows virtualisé bien sûr.


----------



## antro (23 Septembre 2008)

Depuis la version 2.0.2, j'ai remarqué que la gestion des ports USB de VirtualBox laisse franchement à désirer. Parfois ça marche, mais très souvent, j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que le périphérique est déjà utilisé par quelqu'un d'autre.
Donc si quelqu'un a la solution, je suis preneur.

Sous VMWare par contre, ça marche nickel.


----------



## jp16 (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour , 

J ai cherché fouillé un peu partout et peut très mal mais je vous promet que j ai cherché :lol: 

alors tout marche c est tres bien mais impossible de sortir la souris de virtualbox une fois celui ci démarré 

a croire qu il ne reconnaît pas mon clavier car malgrés le racourci indiqué pour sortir ma souris (cmd gauche ) rien a faire 


Vous pouvez soit :
                             m envoyer chier car maintes reposnes on été faites (n oubliez pas de me donner les liens :lol: ) 
                             dire que vous avez le meme probleme et que vous etes sans reponse (ce post n aura pas servi a rien :lol: ) 
                             avoir trouver la solution et la MERCIIIIIIIII de la partager :lol 




Je vous laisse 


amicalement 

JP


----------



## prof58 (24 Septembre 2008)

Quelqu'un connaît-il un tutoriel qui explique comment partager les dossiers entre le mac et le windows virtuel ? 
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## omni (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
Bien, j'essaie aussi d'utiliser Virtual box parce que je travaille dans un environnement où je suis le seul MAc sur 50 machines... Par conséquent, j'aurais besoin de temps en temps d'être sous windows, ne serait-ce que pour consulter le logiciel de comptabilité...
J'ai réussi à installer Windows XP pro, les ports USB semblent fonctionner, mais mon problème vient du côté réseau... Impossible de faire fonctionner Win avec le réseau : Que ce soit chez moi ou au boulot, connecté en ETHERNET ou en WIFI... Il semble reconnaître une carte réseau, les paramétrages sont OK (idem les autres PC du boulot)  mais rien n'y fait...
Je suis avec un MACBOOK pro Intel C2D 2,2 Ghz avec 4 Go....


----------



## jp16 (24 Septembre 2008)

change de carte reseau (virtuelle dans les preferences de virtualbox ) et change le parametre NAT en adaptateur reseau hote :wink:


----------



## omni (24 Septembre 2008)

OK merci je l'ai fait au boulot et ça marche !!!
Par contre puis-je réussir à faire fonctionner ma connexion perso "neuf" en wifi ? à la maison ? je précise que le mac ne fonctionne que comme ça à la maison.

Merci


----------



## jp16 (25 Septembre 2008)

As tu essayé de la meme facon en "adaptateur reseau hote " ? 



et pour ma part toujours meem probleme pour sortir la souris de la fenetre de virtualbox ??? 



merci


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Septembre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Depuis la version 2.0.2, j'ai remarqué que la gestion des ports USB de VirtualBox laisse franchement à désirer. Parfois ça marche, mais très souvent, j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que le périphérique est déjà utilisé par quelqu'un d'autre.
> Donc si quelqu'un a la solution, je suis preneur.
> 
> Sous VMWare par contre, ça marche nickel.


 
Curieusement, j'ai l'expérience inverse : j'ai installé VirtualBox pour une seule raison, la gestion d'une télécommande universelle qui est gérée par Windows comme un PDA. 

Il n'y a que sur VirtualBox que cela fonctionne, mais pour cela, il faut "forcer" la reconnaissance : en cliquant sur l'icône USB en bas de la fenêtre de VB, on déroule la liste des périphériques USB connectés, et je clique une seconde fois sur la référence de la télécommande, qui par miracle est reconnue immédiatement par Active Sync. 

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire par ailleurs (forums de home cinema), ni Parallels ni VMWare n'arrivent à faire fonctionner un périphérique sous Active Sync... :rose:

Comme quoi...


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Septembre 2008)

prof58 a dit:


> Quelqu'un connaît-il un tutoriel qui explique comment partager les dossiers entre le mac et le windows virtuel ?
> Merci pour vos réponses.


 
Je serai également preneur de la réponse !


----------



## antro (25 Septembre 2008)

Par là, paragraphe 4.6.


----------



## antro (25 Septembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Curieusement, j'ai l'expérience inverse : j'ai installé VirtualBox pour une seule raison, la gestion d'une télécommande universelle qui est gérée par Windows comme un PDA.
> 
> Il n'y a que sur VirtualBox que cela fonctionne, mais pour cela, il faut "forcer" la reconnaissance : en cliquant sur l'icône USB en bas de la fenêtre de VB, on déroule la liste des périphériques USB connectés, et je clique une seconde fois sur la référence de la télécommande, qui par miracle est reconnue immédiatement par Active Sync.
> 
> ...



Bizarre, chez moi, la télécommande universelle n'est pas reconnue sous VB, même en forçant. Mon téléphone USB marche une fois toutes les 36 connexions...
Le périphérique Apple USB Bluetooth n'est pas reconnu sous VB (me dit qu'il est déjà en cours d'utilisation), alors que j'arrive à le coupler sans problème sous VMWare.
Par contre, mon GPS marche nickel sous VB, mais je n'ai pas testé sous VMWare encore.


----------



## omni (25 Septembre 2008)

jp16 a dit:


> As tu essayé de la meme facon en "adaptateur reseau hote " ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, bien sûr j'ai mis "adaptateur reseau hôte" mais non je n'arrive pas à me connecter WIFI...
Mais je vais réessayer et je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## antro (25 Septembre 2008)

Je confirme, mon GPS (ViaMichelin X970T) marche bien avec ActiveSync et VMWare fusion 2.0.


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Septembre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Bizarre, chez moi, la télécommande universelle n'est pas reconnue sous VB, même en forçant. Mon téléphone USB marche une fois toutes les 36 connexions...


 
Qu'est-ce que tu as comme modèles de télécommande universelle et de téléphone USB ? 



antro a dit:


> Le périphérique Apple USB Bluetooth n'est pas reconnu sous VB (me dit qu'il est déjà en cours d'utilisation), alors que j'arrive à le coupler sans problème sous VMWare.
> Par contre, mon GPS marche nickel sous VB, mais je n'ai pas testé sous VMWare encore.


 
Les mystères de l'informatique (même sous Mac) sont parfois impénétrables...


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Septembre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Par là, paragraphe 4.6.


 
Merci pour le lien... 

Je réésserai plus tard, pour le moment j'ai une réponse "page introuvable". :rose:


----------



## antro (25 Septembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu as comme modèles de télécommande universelle et de téléphone USB ?



J'ai une Logitech Harmony Remote 525 et un Nokia 3109c.


----------



## antro (25 Septembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu as comme modèles de télécommande universelle et de téléphone USB ?



J'ai une Logitech Harmony Remote 525 et un Nokia 3109c.


Sinon, essayer par là pour le lien vers la doc

Edit : Oups, mon message est parti deux fois. Désolé.


----------



## prof58 (25 Septembre 2008)

Un petit message juste pour signaler que j'ai règlé mon problème avec les ports USB. Ca marche bien, ça enregistre, c'est cool. 
Merci en tout cas pour tous vos renseignements.


----------



## Pat1763 (26 Septembre 2008)

prof58 a dit:


> Un petit message juste pour signaler que j'ai règlé mon problème avec les ports USB. Ca marche bien, ça enregistre, c'est cool.
> Merci en tout cas pour tous vos renseignements.



Bravo ! Et comment as-tu fait ?


----------



## omni (26 Septembre 2008)

J'ai réussi à avoir une connexion internet wifi à la maison = il fallait attendre un peu... que les paramètres modifiés soient pris en compte...
Par contre, j'ai encore une question : A l'époque j'avais alloué 2 Go à windows. A priori = très peu... Est-il possible d'augmenter la taille sans réinstaller le tout ?
Merci


----------



## antro (26 Septembre 2008)

Oui, c'est dans les paramètres de ta machine virtuelle, mais pour le faire, il faut l'avoir arrêtée completement (pas interrompue, mais bien arrêtée).

Par contre, plus tu allouera de mémoire à ta machine virtuelle, moins tu en auras pour ton mac, donc ça va finir par ramer assez vite.... Déjà, je ne sais pas comment tu as fait pour allouer 2Go à ta machine Windows !!!! :rateau:
Tu as quoi comme machine et combien de RAM ?


----------



## omni (26 Septembre 2008)

Pardon, je me suis mal exprimé : ce n'est pas 2 Go de mémoire, mais 2 Go sur le DD !


----------



## antro (26 Septembre 2008)

Je crains que non ! En tout cas, je ne connais rien de tel dans la doc qui permette de le faire.

Au mieux, ce que je te conseillerai : 
- Tu crée une deuxieme image disque de la taille que tu souhaite (j'ai 15 Go chez moi)
- Tu la met en deuxieme disque de ta machine virtuelle
- Tu essaie de faire un clone de ton premier disque sur le deuxieme.

=> Mais je ne suis pas sur du tout que ça marche.


----------



## omni (26 Septembre 2008)

Bon merci en tout cas pour toutes ces précisions.
Le plus simple consiste peut-être à réinstaller bien propre.


----------



## Pat1763 (4 Octobre 2008)

J'ai trouve une methode pour avoir un espace commun a windows (sous VirtualBox) et Mac, et ca marche plutot bien. 

Je me suis pris une cle USB de 2 GO, bien indiquee comme compatible dans les deux environnements... Il suffit de l'ejecter sous Leopard, et de cliquer sur la ligne correspondante dans la liste des peripheriques disponibles sous VirtualBox, qui la reconnait instantanement. 

Juste une question : est-ce que je risque quelque chose a laisser la cle connectee en permanence ? Je pensais la laisser sur un port USB disponible derriere mon Apple Cinema, ce qui permet de la cacher completement...


----------



## didi64 (4 Octobre 2008)

J'ai enfin réussi à installer Windows en virtualisation grâce à VirtualBox ! Merci à vous


----------



## antro (4 Octobre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> J'ai trouve une methode pour avoir un espace commun a windows (sous VirtualBox) et Mac, et ca marche plutot bien.
> 
> Je me suis pris une cle USB de 2 GO, bien indiquee comme compatible dans les deux environnements... Il suffit de l'ejecter sous Leopard, et de cliquer sur la ligne correspondante dans la liste des peripheriques disponibles sous VirtualBox, qui la reconnait instantanement.
> 
> Juste une question : est-ce que je risque quelque chose a laisser la cle connectee en permanence ? Je pensais la laisser sur un port USB disponible derriere mon Apple Cinema, ce qui permet de la cacher completement...



Quelle idée... ! C'est bien plus simple de créer un répertoire partagé non ?


----------



## Pat1763 (5 Octobre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Quelle idée... ! C'est bien plus simple de créer un répertoire partagé non ?


 
Ca aurait été plus simple effectivement... si j'y étais parvenu. Mais je n'ai jamais pu ouvrir les liens que tu avais envoyé, donc je suis resté bloqué. :rose:

As-tu une idée pour ma question ? Est-ce que le fait de laisser une clé USB  branchée en permanence peut affecter sa fiabilité ?


----------



## didi64 (5 Octobre 2008)

J'ai un petit problème :

Je suis sur Windows grâce à VirtualBox mais il ne reconnaît pas mon disque dur externe branché ! Ma souris, mon clavier etc... fonctionnent pourtant bien !

Comment faire ?


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Ca aurait été plus simple effectivement... si j'y étais parvenu. Mais je n'ai jamais pu ouvrir les liens que tu avais envoyé, donc je suis resté bloqué. :rose:


 
Ah !?!. Essaies d'aller voir par là. J'ai détaillé la procédure à une autre personne du forum.
Effectivement, je vois que le lien que je t'ai envoyé ne fonctionne pas (ou plus...). Voilà un autre lien. Celui là marchait bien à l'instant même.



Pat1763 a dit:


> As-tu une idée pour ma question ? Est-ce que le fait de laisser une clé USB  branchée en permanence peut affecter sa fiabilité ?



 Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça changerait sa fiabilité. Je dirai même au contraire ! Plus de branchement / débranchement, donc meilleur fiabilité du connecteur.


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> J'ai un petit problème :
> 
> Je suis sur Windows grâce à VirtualBox mais il ne reconnaît pas mon disque dur externe branché ! Ma souris, mon clavier etc... fonctionnent pourtant bien !
> 
> Comment faire ?



La souris et le clavier ne sont pas gérés directement par l'USB. C'est virtualbox qui s'en charge. Pour ton disque dur USB, il faut le faire reconnaitre par VirtualBox.
Va voir par là. J'ai déjà détaillé la procédure à une autre personne du forum.


----------



## estcethomas (5 Octobre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> J'ai un petit problème :
> 
> Je suis sur Windows grâce à VirtualBox mais il ne reconnaît pas mon disque dur externe branché ! Ma souris, mon clavier etc... fonctionnent pourtant bien !
> 
> Comment faire ?



c'est le problème avec virtualbox, il a du mal à gérer les ports usb...je crois qu'il y a une solution mais je ne la connais pas!:rateau:

mais moi j'ai une autre question: j'ai une licence xp pro mais je n'ai pas le cd d'install...(non non c'est pas du téléchargement illégale c'est juste un pot qui a viré xp pro depuis qu'il à son ordi et donc il a une licence en plus!)
donc je voudrai savoir si il y a moyen de récupérer le cd d'install ou juste le .iso?


----------



## didi64 (5 Octobre 2008)

antro> J'ai pas compris l'histoire des filtres là !
J'ai ajouté tous les périph' que j'ai pu mais dans XP il ne reconnaît rien de rien sauf mon clavier et ma souris


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> c'est le problème avec virtualbox, il a du mal à gérer les ports usb...je crois qu'il y a une solution mais je ne la connais pas!:rateau:
> 
> mais moi j'ai une autre question: j'ai une licence xp pro mais je n'ai pas le cd d'install...(non non c'est pas du téléchargement illégale c'est juste un pot qui a viré xp pro depuis qu'il à son ordi et donc il a une licence en plus!)
> donc je voudrai savoir si il y a moyen de récupérer le cd d'install ou juste le .iso?


Si c'etait le XP Pro qui était livré avec son ordi, et bien non. La licence est une licence dite OEM donc attachée à l'ordi. Tu ne pourra pas l'utiliser pour installer XP Pro.
(D'ailleurs s'il t'avait donné les CD de son ordi, tu aurais pu voir qu'ils refusaient de s'installer...)

Normallement, quand il a acheté son PC, il a acheté la licence de XP avec. Or, celle ci n'est pas transférable.


----------



## estcethomas (5 Octobre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Si c'etait le XP Pro qui était livré avec son ordi, et bien non. La licence est une licence dite OEM donc attachée à l'ordi. Tu ne pourra pas l'utiliser pour installer XP Pro.
> (D'ailleurs s'il t'avait donné les CD de son ordi, tu aurais pu voir qu'ils refusaient de s'installer...)
> 
> Normallement, quand il a acheté son PC, il a acheté la licence de XP avec. Or, celle ci n'est pas transférable.



et zut!:rateau:
merci quand même!


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> antro> J'ai pas compris l'histoire des filtres là !
> J'ai ajouté tous les périph' que j'ai pu mais dans XP il ne reconnaît rien de rien sauf mon clavier et ma souris



A ta place, je ne m'y prendrai pas comme ça.
En effet, si tu veux accéder à ton disque externe via USB sur ton PC virtuel, cela veut dire qu'il ne sera plus visible depuis le Mac. Il te faudra donc l'ejecter sur le mac, puis l'attacher sur ton PC virtuel.

A ta place, je créerai plutot un partage afin que le Mac et le PC virtuel puissent le voir en même temps. Plus détail sur le partage par là


----------



## didi64 (5 Octobre 2008)

Ok merci je vais essayer ça


----------



## Pat1763 (5 Octobre 2008)

antro a dit:


> A ta place, je ne m'y prendrai pas comme ça.
> En effet, si tu veux accéder à ton disque externe via USB sur ton PC virtuel, cela veut dire qu'il ne sera plus visible depuis le Mac. Il te faudra donc l'ejecter sur le mac, puis l'attacher sur ton PC virtuel.


 
Cela marche très bien comme cela effectivement (essayé sur ma clé USB). 



antro a dit:


> Ah !?!. Essaies d'aller voir par là. J'ai détaillé la procédure à une autre personne du forum.
> Effectivement, je vois que le lien que je t'ai envoyé ne fonctionne pas (ou plus...). Voilà un autre lien. Celui là marchait bien à l'instant même.


 
Je verrai cela de retour chez moi (demain en principe). 

Pour le manuel, je suis en train de le lire... mais c'est un peu long (je dois en être à la page 40 environ). 



antro a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça changerait sa fiabilité. Je dirai même au contraire ! Plus de branchement / débranchement, donc meilleur fiabilité du connecteur.


 
Mécaniquement, ce doit être meilleur effectivement. Mais comme la clé USB est faite pour un usage intermittent, je me suis dit que peut-être la mémoire elle-même peut souffrir si elle est sous tension en permanence ? :rose:


----------



## didi64 (5 Octobre 2008)

Mais moi j'ai pas compris cette étape :S
Mon disque dur externe n'est toujours pas reconnu !


----------



## Pat1763 (5 Octobre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Mais moi j'ai pas compris cette étape :S
> Mon disque dur externe n'est toujours pas reconnu !


 
Ce que je fais n'est peut-être pas la meilleure méthode... En tout cas, je procède ainsi :

- sur Mac, je clique (bouton droit) sur l'icône de ma clé USB, et je l'éjecte (peut se faire du Finder, avec le bouton d'éjection qui est face à la ligne correspondant à la clé).

- sur PC, par l'intermédiaire de VM, je sors de l'écran Windows, je clique sur l'icône USB, et dans la liste correspondant aux périphériques USB qui apparait, je clique sur la ligne mentionnant la clé USB.

- Windows indique alors qu'un nouveau périphérique a été détecté, et l'installe automatiquement.

Ce n'est pas à faire évidemment si tu dois passer de Mac à Windows sous VM 35 fois par jour...


----------



## didi64 (5 Octobre 2008)

Ok je suivrais cette méthode après. Je suis en train de formater mon DD en FAT32 ^^


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

didi64 a dit:


> Ok je suivrais cette méthode après. Je suis en train de formater mon DD en FAT32 ^^


 
Pourquoi le formatter en FAT32 ? Si tu partages ton disque entre ton Windows Virtuel et Mac, il vaut mieux le laissent en HFS+. En effet, c'est le mac qui va gerer les accès disque.
Or, un disque en FAT32 ne sait pas gérer de fichiers de plus de 4Go.

Encore une fois, ne cherche pas à faire reconnaitre ton disque uniquement par ta machine virtuelle. Mets le en partage, ca sera beaucoup plus simple pour les echanges de fichiers.


----------



## didi64 (5 Octobre 2008)

Je l'ai formaté pour qu'il soit reconnu par ma PS3 ! Mais là c'est cool parce que mon Mac, mon PC et ma PS3 le reconnaisse !


----------



## estcethomas (5 Octobre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Si c'etait le XP Pro qui était livré avec son ordi, et bien non. La licence est une licence dite OEM donc attachée à l'ordi. Tu ne pourra pas l'utiliser pour installer XP Pro.
> (D'ailleurs s'il t'avait donné les CD de son ordi, tu aurais pu voir qu'ils refusaient de s'installer...)
> 
> Normallement, quand il a acheté son PC, il a acheté la licence de XP avec. Or, celle ci n'est pas transférable.



je viens de relire ce fil et j'ai que dans ce lien que tu as toi même donné et ben le mec a installé xp pro sur son mac ça veut dire que c'est pas attaché à un ordi...je me trompe? j'ai fait une erreur de raisonnement?


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

Ben oui. Dans le monde des licences Windows, il y en a de deux types:
- Les licences dites "OEM", normallement vendues avec une machine et donc attachée à cette machine. La plupart des machines livrées avec Windows te permettent de générer des CD d'installation de Windows qui ne s'installent que sur ces machines... Pour celles ci, les preuves de licence Windows sont collées sur la machines
- Les autres licences Windows, que l'on peux acheter sur étagère. Seules celles-ci sont "légalement" installables dans une machine virtuelle.

Maintenant, il y a des revendeurs qui revendent des licences OEM sans vendre de machine qui va avec....


----------



## estcethomas (5 Octobre 2008)

bon ben en tout cas tout marche et je suis bien content! j'ai enfin tous mes systèmes sur mon MB!

une derniere question: comment je fait pour lire un cd sous windows?:mouais:


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> bon ben en tout cas tout marche et je suis bien content! j'ai enfin tous mes systèmes sur mon MB!



Je ne veux pas savoir d'où vient ta licence de Windows alors... 



estcethomas a dit:


> une derniere question: comment je fait pour lire un cd sous windows?:mouais:



Menu Péripheriques / Inserer un CD/DVD ROM / Disque hôte....


----------



## estcethomas (5 Octobre 2008)

oui non mais laisses tomber je suis trop bête! ben ma licence elle vient de chez un pot!

de toute on peut pas enregistrer une licence déjà enregistrée?


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

Si, mais le premier qui a enregistré sa licence est alors bloqué !


----------



## estcethomas (5 Octobre 2008)

ah oui ok mais bon vue qu'elle n'a jamais était enregistrée tout est normale!


----------



## Pat1763 (7 Octobre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Va voir par là. J'ai déjà détaillé la procédure à une autre personne du forum.


 
J'ai suivi ta procédure, ce qui a enfin résolu le problème du partage de dossiers... 

Par contre, cela m'a créé un nouveau problème : les additions installées ont modifié les résolutions affichables pour mon écran (un Apple Cinema 23"). Alors qu'auparavant je pouvais avoir obtenir une fenêtre en 4/3 qui corresponde à la hauteur de l'écran, maintenant j'ai une résolution maxi un peu bâtarde (de mémoire 1440 x 1080) toujours en 4/3 mais qui est franchement réduite par rapport à la précédente... 

Est-ce qu'à ta connaissance on peut partiellement désinstaller l'addition Windows pour que l'ancienne configuration puisse être restaurée ? :rose:


----------



## antro (7 Octobre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Est-ce qu'à ta connaissance on peut partiellement désinstaller l'addition Windows pour que l'ancienne configuration puisse être restaurée ? :rose:



Pas à ma connaissance. Tu pourrais envoyer une copie d'écran que je comprenne un peu mieux.
L'ajout des extensions Windows installent en fait un nouveau driver écran qui doit être limité je pense. Faudrait peut être regarder au niveau des options (et en particulier taille de la mémoire graphique). Sinon, dans la doc, il y a toute une section concernant les résolutions avancées. (Voir §9.5), mais perso, je n'ai pas essayé.


----------



## Pat1763 (8 Octobre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Pas à ma connaissance. Tu pourrais envoyer une copie d'écran que je comprenne un peu mieux.
> L'ajout des extensions Windows installent en fait un nouveau driver écran qui doit être limité je pense. Faudrait peut être regarder au niveau des options (et en particulier taille de la mémoire graphique). Sinon, dans la doc, il y a toute une section concernant les résolutions avancées. (Voir §9.5), mais perso, je n'ai pas essayé.



Bon, j'ai jeté un oeil, j'ai essayé de faire ce que j'avais compris de faire, et ça ne marche pas... tout simplement parce que je n'ai pas compris où entrer la ligne de commande permettant d'ajouter en standard une nouvelle définition d'écran... 

Bref, ce n'est pas grave... J'ai farfouillé dans les réglages, et notamment dans la barre de menu de VirtualBox. Et miracle, j'ai trouvé la commande "Mode Plein Ecran"... 

Il m'a suffi d'augmenter la mémoire vidéo (passée de 8 à 16 MO) pour que ça marche, et à partir de ce moment-là, VB affiche en plein écran à la résolution native (1920 x 1200). La limitation de la carte graphique à 1400 x 1080 ne s'applique qu'au mode d'affichage par défaut de la fenêtre VB... 

C'est donc un peu différent de VB sans les additions, qui donnait plus de liberté pour la résolution affichée... D'un autre côté, cela peut se justifier avec le fait que la souris peut maintenant passer de la fenêtre Windows à l'environnement OS X.5 sans avoir à appuyer sur cmd gauche... 

Merci (encore une fois) pour ton aide...


----------



## breizheau (17 Novembre 2008)

A mon tour d'avoir un soucis avec VB.
J'ai acheté une licence toute neuve de Win XP ce soir, installé VB, la dernière version à ce jour et installé Windows. Jusque là tout va bien.
Mais ensuite, lors du dernier redémarrage, il me demande directement d'activer ma version, ce que je fais et puis.....plus rien. Ce me remet l'écran d'accueil de WinXp avec le nom "administrateur" et ne veux pas m'ouvrir ma session si je n'active pas ma version. Ca tourne en rond.....
T'as fait ça facilement Patrick ?


----------



## autrepapou (18 Novembre 2008)

La solution : appuyer sur la touche "fn" en mêmetemps que sur la touche F8.
Je viens de l'apprendre en ayant eu le même problème.


----------



## guyot.ing (20 Novembre 2008)

jp16 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> J ai cherché fouillé un peu partout et peut très mal mais je vous promet que j ai cherché :lol:
> 
> ...



ça agace tant qu'on a pas trouvé. http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/mad.gif
pour sortir la souris de la fenêtre Windows, il faut appuyer dur cmd (vieux truc depuis VirtualPC)
le pointeur mac apparaît quelque part qu'il suffit de sortir de la fenêtre.


----------



## jp16 (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour , 

Merci 

J avai trouvé c est commande mais celui à gauche du clavier , celui de droite ne marche pas 

Et pour résoudre totalement le probleme sortir de virtual box ; aller dans le menu déroulant "périphériques" et installer les add clients 

Tout est devenu totalement fluide 

 Merci


----------



## Bijot (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, ayant (enfin) réussi à instaler Windows via bootcamp, je ne compte plus utiliser Windows via Virtual box (qui est installé sur la partition mac), si je met virtual box dans la poubelle, est ce qu'il va me désinsatller windows avec ? Ou faut d'abord que je désinstalle window puis virtual box après ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Tarul (26 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Bonjour, ayant (enfin) réussi à instaler Windows via bootcamp, je ne compte plus utiliser Windows via Virtual box (qui est installé sur la partition mac), si je met virtual box dans la poubelle, est ce qu'il va me désinsatller windows avec ? Ou faut d'abord que je désinstalle window puis virtual box après ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Bonjour,
Il te faut aussi jeter la machine virtuelle à la poubelle pour récupérer la place.


----------



## albouy70 (15 Décembre 2008)

bonjour
je viens d'installer Win XP via virtualBox sur mon imac dernière génération.

Tout marche à merveille ...SAUF LE SON : j'ai activé le son dans les prefs rien n'y fait , j'ai essayé d'autres drivers sons : pas reconnus. 
A signaler que j'ai installé les drivers Apple pour bootcamp/Windows . toujours rien...

Avez vous une idée??


----------



## jp16 (15 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour , 

As tu ajouté les additions clients de virtual box et ensuite aller dans les paramètres sont de xp ?


----------



## albouy70 (15 Décembre 2008)

Eh Oui....
Dans XP le driver c'est Audio Intel intégré: et bien qu'activé:  toujours pas de son

Faut-il que je réinstalle tout??

Doit on vraiment mettre les drivers Apple?? (en tout cas ils sont bien ne serait-ce pour le clavier sinon je ne pouvais pas trouver l'@....


----------



## Tarul (16 Décembre 2008)

albouy70 a dit:


> Eh Oui....
> Dans XP le driver c'est Audio Intel intégré: et bien qu'activé:  toujours pas de son
> 
> Faut-il que je réinstalle tout??
> ...



Pour le second point, virtual box n'a pas besoin de ces drivers à ce jour. As tu regardé sur le site(entre autre) de sun/virtual box si il n'ya pas un bug sur le sujet?


----------



## albouy70 (20 Décembre 2008)

j'ai résolu le problème en mettant à jour avec la toute dernière version de Virtual Box 2.1 et le son est réapparu......


----------



## planeurventus (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'utilise windows XP sous virtual box avec un IMAC (léopart 10.5.6). J'ai un disque externe Lacie en firewire. Je n'arrive pas à le voir sous windows.
Si quelqu'un à une idée, merci d'avance.

Patrick


----------



## UrbanChic (1 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai quelques questions à poser. 
De manière général, lorsque l'installation de WinXP a été faite via Virtual Box :

Est ce que WinXP fonctionne exactement de la même façon que sous un pc classic ?
L'installation de nouveau logiciel et/ou de driver se passe t-elle sans encombre ?
Ou alors il faut avoir des logiciels et driver toujours compatible Mac ?
Et enfin dans mon cas, est ce que Virtual Box est un choix judicieux ?

J'ai envie que ma migration se passe sans trop de fracas alors je compte installer WinXP afin d'avoir mes anciens logiciels et driver disponible tout de suite pour pouvoir travailler (Je pense notamment à ceux de ma carte son).

Par la suite je pense tout de même passer entièrement sous MacOS, faut juste le temps que je trouve les logiciels et matériels adéquates ^^

D'avance, merci pour vos réponses


----------



## estcethomas (1 Février 2009)

no problemo!
moi je m'en sert pour la synchronisation de mon pda phone qui tourne sous windows mobile et je n'ai eu aucun problème pour installer les deux trois logiciel dont j'avez besoin!


----------



## UrbanChic (1 Février 2009)

Bah en voilà une réponse clair...

Merci beaucoup ^^

Euh dernière question, si je télécharge des documents sous la machine virtuel monter avec WinXP et que je stock le contenu dans un disque dur externe :

Est ce que je pourrais les récupérer sous MacOS ? (Tout en sachant que j'aurais bien pris la peine de formater le disque dur en HSF)
D'ailleurs à ce propos, c'est bien possible de stocker des fichiers via WinXP même si le disque dur est formater HSF ? 

Car si j'ai bien compris, c'est MacOS qui gère le tout non ?

Par avance, Merci


----------



## antro (1 Février 2009)

UrbanChic a dit:


> Euh dernière question, si je télécharge des documents sous la machine virtuel monter avec WinXP et que je stock le contenu dans un disque dur externe :
> 
> Est ce que je pourrais les récupérer sous MacOS ? (Tout en sachant que j'aurais bien pris la peine de formater le disque dur en HSF)
> D'ailleurs à ce propos, c'est bien possible de stocker des fichiers via WinXP même si le disque dur est formater HSF ?
> ...



Tu ne pourras faire ça que si tu partage ton disque entre MacOS et ta machine virtuelle.
Dans ce cas, oui, tu le laisses en HFS+ et c'est MacOS qui gère tout.


----------



## UrbanChic (1 Février 2009)

Il suffit juste de partager le disque en question. D'accord...

Il n'y a pas de restriction de taille ou autre me semble t-il, non ?

Sinon c'est nickel MERCI, vivement que je m'achète ce macbook ^^


----------



## UrbanChic (2 Février 2009)

Encore une question et j'arrête... PROMIS !

J'ai un réseau à la maison et celui ci n'est composé que de PC. J'aimerais pouvoir partager mon disque dur externe via le dit réseau.

Ne serait-il pas plus judicieux pour moi de formater mon disque dur externe en FAT32 ?


----------



## estcethomas (2 Février 2009)

je ne comprend pas pour quoi tu veux le formater? Aujourd'hui il est en quoi?

Et c'est sur ce réseaux que tu te connecteras avec ton mac?


----------



## UrbanChic (2 Février 2009)

Aujourd'hui je n'ai pas encore ce disque dur... :rose: 

Et oui c'est sur ce réseau que je me connecterais lorsque j'aurais mon mac.


----------



## antro (2 Février 2009)

UrbanChic a dit:


> Encore une question et j'arrête... PROMIS !
> 
> J'ai un réseau à la maison et celui ci n'est composé que de PC. J'aimerais pouvoir partager mon disque dur externe via le dit réseau.
> 
> Ne serait-il pas plus judicieux pour moi de formater mon disque dur externe en FAT32 ?



Ben non pourquoi ?
Le formatage d'un disque est important uniquement pour l'OS qui y est DIRECTEMENT branché dessus.

Si ton disque est branché sur ton Mac et directement accéde par MacOS alors il faut que ton MacOS reconnaisse son format (HFS+ ou FAT32). Après, l'ensemble des machines qui y accèdent depuis le réseau n'ont que faire du format du disque.

Pareil si ton disque est branché sur un PC, il faut que le PC puisse reconnaitre son format. (FAT32 ou NTFS)

Après, a toi de voir sur quelle machine tu veux brancher directement ton disque. Si tu ne comptes pas physiquement débrancher ton disque du Mac, tu peux y aller en HFS+


J'espère que c'est plus clair.


----------



## UrbanChic (2 Février 2009)

Ouep c'est clair merci ^^


----------



## magicbird (4 Février 2009)

bonsoir, j'ai installé hier soir la dernière version de Virtuak Box sur un nouveau MacBook.

A priori tout va bien mais je n'arrive pas a mettre en oeuvre un répertoire de partage pour passer des documents entre Mac et XP.

Dois-je faire quelque chose coté MAC ? 

merci


----------



## cfattebert (12 Mars 2009)

bonsoir,

de mon côté, no problemo pour installer VB, ni meme pour mettre en fonction XP qu'un gentil amateur de PC m'a prêté (mais... chut...).
par contre, je suis super embêté par la taille restreinte de ma fenêtre qu'il m'est impossible d'agrandir...
j'ai installé Windows pour l'unique raison que j'ai ABSOLUMENT besoin de ce systeme pour obtenir et utiliser BDgest (les nouilles, il n'ont même pas fait la version Mac de ce soft !...). alors tout va bien, VB, Windows, et BD gest sont installés et fonstionnent. seulement quand je ne peux pas voir toute l'interface de mon programme, je ne peux rien faire, n'est-pas ?

qqn aurait-il la solution pour que je puisse utiliser efficacement les 24'' de mon iMac ? ou une idée de génie pour faire pressioin sur les éditeurs de BDgest, afin qu'ils prennent la vraie mesure du phénomène Mac et réalisent qu'en fait la plupart des dessinateurs de BD travaillent sur cette magnifique et simple plateforme ?...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Savez-vous si VirtualBox propose l'importation des images Vmware Fusion ??


----------



## antro (6 Avril 2009)

Non, malheureusement. ll ne le permet pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

antro a dit:


> Non, malheureusement. ll ne le permet pas



dommage :-(

Merci pour ton retour


----------



## omni (11 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

j'utilise depuis quelques temps virtual box et windows XP ceci afin de pouvoir faire tourner le logiciel de compta du boulot....
Mais je rencontre quelques petits soucis : le réseau est très difficile d'accès. Je m'explique il semble qu'il faille laisser beaucoup de temps à win pour se connecter au réseau en éthernet... Il finit par y arriver mais le problème = c'est tellement long (plusieurs minutes) qu'on finit pas se demander s'il n'y a pas un problème et du coup on refait tout le paramètrage...
De plus, très vite (en - d'un 1/4 heure) les ventilos se mettent à tourner comme un avion quand je bosse sur win...
Cela est surprenant ...
Quelqu'un a-t-il ce type de symptômes?
Merci


----------



## Saté (16 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé virtualbox sur min Imac Os X Léopard tout marche normalement jusque la, quand je lance la machine virtuel, l'écran bleue de présentation s'affiche avec "Appuyer sur F12 pour Boot device", j'appuye aprés je selectionne le C pour lancer un CD de restauration Systeme Window et la ca machine sur un écran noir " FATAL: No bootable medium found! Systeme Halted."

Quesque cela veut dire ?? 
Dois-je utilisé un Cd d'intalasion Window plutot que un Cd de restauration ??


----------



## arkhos (17 Avril 2009)

sans être un spécialiste en informatique je dirais qu'il ne trouve aucun support pour démarrer (cd/disquette/hardrive), je dis ça à tout hasard mais tu as pensé à créer un disque virtuel ? Si c'est pour un premier démarrage il est aussi indispensable que tu ai un cd d'install windows dans ton lecteur cd ou en iso dans la partie "disque optique" de ta VB


----------



## CANDIDVOUS (25 Septembre 2009)

il semblerait que pour répondre au pb de la touche F8, il faut appuyer sur la touche fn qui se trouve au dessus de la touche suppr du clavier de l'imac.


----------

